# Dave Hanners named new assistant



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> The New Orleans Hornets announced the hiring of assistant coach Dave Hanners to the coaching staff. Per team policy, terms of the contract were not released.
> 
> “Dave is an experienced coach both on the collegiate and professional level who has won a championship on each level,” said Hornets Head Coach Monty Williams. "He brings many tools that will help strengthen our coaching staff and help grow our players. Dave has learned from two of the best coaches in the game, Larry Brown and Dean Smith, and will be a valuable resource to our organization.”
> 
> Hanners spent the last two and a half seasons with the Charlotte Bobcats as the lead assistant coach under Larry Brown. He also served as an assistant coach with Brown for six prior seasons with the Philadelphia 76ers (2000-03), Detroit Pistons (2003-05) and New York Knicks (2005-06). Hanners spent two additional seasons on the Knicks bench (2006-2008), was an assistant coach for Detroit’s 2003-04 NBA Championship team, as well as the 2000-01 76ers and 2004-05 Pistons teams that won Eastern Conference titles. He also served as video coordinator and advance scout for the 2004 U.S. Olympic team that won a Bronze Medal in Athens and was an assistant coach for the East squad at NBA All-Star 2001 in Washington.


http://www.nba.com/hornets/news/dave_hanners_named_assistant_c_2011_08_02.html


----------



## VCHighFly (May 7, 2004)

Never heard of this guy.


----------

